# Tomato problem



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

What would cause this? 
Have a handful that have these brown spots on the bottom


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Mine aren't as bad but I have the same problem.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Bloom rot?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> Bloom rot?


yep. Imbalance of nutrients.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dig down in the dirt a little and pour in some Epsom salt.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks 
Will try that out


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

what are rc10 said will work.

you can also try to Texas tomatoes food from urban farm in Freeport.

it claims to prevent BER. I've spoken with people that use it may have no BER this year.

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I fertilize once a week. I mix some Epsom salt in the water at the same time as a preventative.


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Blossom End Rot is a common problem with tomatoes and especially bell peppers due to the lack of calcium, magnesium along with trace minerals. Epsom Salt is magnesium sulfate and is more of a nitrogen additive so you will need to add calcium. Calcium is what builds and makes the outer layer thicker.

I only use natural methods so here are some quick fixes; Mix to anti acid tablets (like Tums), two tablespoons of Epsom Salts in a gallon of water and apply liberally to each plant watering afterwards every seven days to two weeks. You can also spray all fruit with whole milk and be sure to do this in the early morning. The fruits will absorb the calcium from the milk.

For long term amend the soil with pulverized egg shell, sheet rock with no paper and roughly sifted fire wood ash to add calcium and other trace minerals to your soil. I do this especially during the non growing period adding Epsom Salt into the mix.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Irregular soil moisture can be a factor also. A feast/ famine on water can cause or accentuate the problem. But +1 on the epsom salts and calcium aditives. Too much wood ash can push the Ph high, otherwise it's a great trace mineral source.


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

Can also pick up "crushed oyster" at feed stores and tsp etc for calcium def. will be in the chicken area - egg shells are cheaper though if you eat a lot of eggs


ATracker said:


> Blossom End Rot is a common problem with tomatoes and especially bell peppers due to the lack of calcium, magnesium along with trace minerals. Epsom Salt is magnesium sulfate and is more of a nitrogen additive so you will need to add calcium. Calcium is what builds and makes the outer layer thicker.
> 
> I only use natural methods so here are some quick fixes; Mix to anti acid tablets (like Tums), two tablespoons of Epsom Salts in a gallon of water and apply liberally to each plant watering afterwards every seven days to two weeks. You can also spray all fruit with whole milk and be sure to do this in the early morning. The fruits will absorb the calcium from the milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

jm423 said:


> Irregular soil moisture can be a factor also. A feast/ famine on water can cause or accentuate the problem. But +1 on the epsom salts and calcium aditives. Too much wood ash can push the Ph high, otherwise it's a great trace mineral source.


You are absolutely correct jm423 on both parts but I figured most people that garden understand the watering routine especially with testing the soil moisture first.

I only add wood ash in the non growing period to my beds and always test the ph of the soil. Since I started a large scale composting bin I now add my wood ash to it.



Safe2breathe said:


> Can also pick up "crushed oyster" at feed stores and tsp etc for calcium def. will be in the chicken area - egg shells are cheaper though if you eat a lot of eggs


You are right Safe2breathe and although I do not eat that many eggs a month I have been saving and grinding eggshell for years. I do feed my hens crushed oyster shell an excellent source for calcium and their shells are so hard Iâ€™m afraid I going to break the bowl sometimes. As far as adding it to the garden it really needs to be pulverized because it takes a long time to break down otherwise.


----------

